
Apple’s CarPlay in new Mercedes C-Class (Gallery) - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2014/03/03/mercedes-benz-gives-us-a-look-at-apples-carplay-in-new-c-class-gallery/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
codezero
That big slab of tablet looks so out of place. I've been looking for a new car
and this is a feature in so many models. It's really sad, it's so ugly, like
they had a great design, then someone said, hey, throw a tablet right on top
of the dash.

